# Let the Canning Madness Begin



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

On Monday I canned 26 pints of dill pickles. I probably have enough cukes to can 26 more, but my basement is now filled with beans. Half of my family's beans are ready so I will start canning them tomorrow. Is it okay to say I hate canning beans? Last year I ended up with 184 quarts so it is going to be a long couple of weeks. Somewhere in between the beans I need to do more pickles. Oh, and of course my Romas are ripening. I'm dehydrating them so I guess I will be able to do them at the same time as the beans and pickles. Wish me luck...


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Good luck! Sounds like a wonderful harvest!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Best of luck; I know it's a big job! With so much of the country in drought this year, you're blessed to have such a wonderful harvest and to preserve it. Once you see all those pretty jars all lined up at the end of the season, it makes it all worth it!


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

184 quarts of green beans!  That's more than I'd eat in a lifetime! Good luck to you. 

Now that it's so freakin' hot, the tomatoes are ripening at a fast pace. I picked about a half-bushel yesterday, and probably will get the same amount by the end of the weekend. I'm going to puree them and freeze it until the daytime temps stay under 90 degrees for at least two days ... Argh.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

WoW that is alos of GB's, you must have a Huge Family. My DH loves them so he even snaps them for me.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks! I got started this morning, but the seal in the older canner is bad so my dad has gone to get me another one. At least I can use the one I bought for my birthday last year. My family of 4, even including the 13 yr old bottomless pit, can't eat that many beans either. We have a weird arrangement here - we plant at my sister's, my dad tends them, and then I can them. So basically I am canning for 3 families. We still have a couple cases left from last year, but that is cutting it too close for me. My family ate all the corn I canned last year so I am going to have to double it this year. Now that is a job I do not look forward to at all. I keep trying to find the perfect tool to cut the kernels off. I'll probably end up just using a knife again this year, and covered in sticky corn "juice".

I haven't looked at my cukes or tomatoes today. I can see a few just looking down from the deck so I am going to go out tonight and pick them. I'm exhausted just thinking about it. lol


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought the corn thingy from pampered chef. Don't know the name of it, but it was well worth the money. It was like $10-15. I'm thinking. Husband and I both loved it. I'm going to buy another one so we can really go to town on that corn.

I haven't got the first green bean yet. We've had to plant 3 times, the dag gone rabbits were getting them. Hubby took out the rabbit with the shotgun now my beans are growing. Hopefully, I'll get some. We use a couple quarts a week of beans and it's 3 adults here, so that would be around 150quarts needed. good luck on your harvest. God is so good ain't He?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I tryed one of the corn things from the Mennonite store, didn't like it and went back to the knife.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I place my corn cob into the little round hole of a bundt cake pan, and then use my knife to slice off the kernels. The kernels fall nicely into the cake pan and it minimizes the stray kernels flying around the kitchen.

Then again, I don't put up much corn. Mainly corn relish and salsa and a few pints of canned. Probably 30 pints inclusive.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

This forum makes me want to cry.
Our Summer has been so chilly, nothing is happening in the garden.
The only things I've canned so far is Strawberries and Blueberries, both I had to buy from the Farmers Market.
I should be canning Zuchinni, Beans, and Tomatoes...nothing, not even any flowers to speak of.
I'm so depressed, so many empty jars and three canners waiting to work...BooHoo!

OKAY...I'm done with the whining...~lol~...
I'm happy for all that are filling their pantry!!!!


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

KyMama, the best thing for cutting corn off the cob IMO is an electric knife. You know, the one that sits in the drawer and doesn't get used except at Thanksgiving? It cuts the corn off well and then we scrape the cob to get all the milky goodness. It is much faster than a knife or a corn cutter, and you are less likely to lose an appendage.

I feel your pain on the green beans. We just put up 170 quarts at my mom's house. It's painful, but it's worth it.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

marinemomtatt - It is _only_ 83 degrees in the house now. I have the ac on with every fan I can find. I'm afraid to even check what the temp is outside. We have an excessive heat warning today with the heat index upwards toward 110 degrees. So I guess it is a trade off with the weather and the garden. Right now I would trade places with you, but I am sure I would regret it later. 

On a good note, I found the prettiest jars this morning. One says Mom's Mason Jars and the other one is a JG(?). I think my sister picked them up at a yard sale for me. I've set them up to use for decoration, they are too pretty to use. lol

For cutting off the corn I have tried a wooden thing with a blade in it, no clue what it is called. Kinda looked like a mini mandolin. I just about lost some fingers to it. Next I moved on to the one that is round and slides down the cob. I just couldn't get the hang of that one. This year I have bought this:










Bed Bath & Beyond also has a desilker that I am dying to try: 










They don't have them at the one closest to me, so I am hoping to get to the other one to pick one up. Unless one y'all tell me it doesn't work then I will save my gas and do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

The Mom's jars were..... some kind of canned fruit, maybe? Or spaghetti sauce? Back in the 70's, so not all that old. The JG jars came with instant coffee. I have a stash of pint mayo jars that are totally plain, but work great. What I don't have is any green beans.....  Farmer's market on Saturday, here I come! We like them canned with taters and a bit of country ham.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

(Bad word deleted here) deer have laid waste to my green beans, conks, blackeyes, and crowders!

I *WILL* have venison to can this fall...


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I was planning on making lots of tomato products, salsa, ketchup, ect... Mother nature brought me the worst weather for growing tomatoes ever. Yup, I have lots of empty jars too. I guess i'll wait and see if the plants hang on until the weather cools ( if it does) and see if the tomatoes put out anything then.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

KyMama said:


> marinemomtatt - It is _only_ Bed Bath & Beyond also has a desilker that I am dying to try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be interested if it works, keep us posted on it.

Nancy


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

kenworth said:


> (Bad word deleted here) deer have laid waste to my green beans, conks, blackeyes, and crowders!
> 
> I *WILL* have venison to can this fall...


Eating well _is_ the best revenge, I've heard. :happy2:


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

This may have already been said (I didn't read the whole thread), but for canning/freezing our corn, we cut it off the cob with an electric knife, like Canning Girl said, but we put the cob on the inner hole of a bundt cake pan (or an angel food would work too). Just turn the cob and cut down the side of it as you go.

Super easy, super super fast.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I use an electric knife too. It works great. I bought the knife off ebay so it was cheap.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I have put up 26 pints of beans so far. I have a bag full in the frig that I wanted to can this morning. But other things had priority. Maybe tomorrow I can get to them. Probably another 9 pints plus. Which should be almost enough for us this winter. I have pulled the 3 rows and hopefully can get him to rototill that area, so we can try for another crop of them this year. 

Years ago, when my mom and mother in law were alive, I used to can for them when I did my own canning. I would put up about 600 jars total just for my household.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

kenworth said:


> (Bad word deleted here) deer have laid waste to my green beans, conks, blackeyes, and crowders!


I saw a hint in Mother Earth News about stretching VHS tape around your garden to scare away to deer. It is supposed to vibrate when the wind blows and make a humming sound. Don't know if it works, but it might be worth a try.



Rockytopsis said:


> I would be interested if it works, keep us posted on it.
> 
> Nancy


I will!



Gladrags said:


> Eating well _is_ the best revenge, I've heard. :happy2:


Reminds me that I am out of deer jerky. Something else to add to the to-do list. 

Thanks for the tips on cutting the corn off the cob. I called my dad tonight to see if he has an electric knife, because I have never bought one, and he said he probably has several around the house. Apparently he is collecting them. :spinsmiley: I will definitely be trying the knife with the bundt pan if my new gadget doesn't work. 

My loving family brought me more beans today so I guess my next few days are planned for me. I didn't get any canned today. I had big plans, but a bolt in my DH's car tire sidetracked most of my day as I was trying to find a tire to fit the ever practical Corvette.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

You know KYMAMA, You can cold pack the beans and makes it so much faster!! But, I did 100 pts last yr and have 50 plus left so I just planted 1 row of beans and cuz of heat havent gotten ONE BEAN!! Thank goodness for bumper crop last yr... I have already done 48 qts 10 pts pickles and have OFFICALLY stopped them.. We have cucumbers out our ears but supplying the neighborhood!! LOL.. My tomatoes/romas have started in small batches. I have also done 15 pts and 9 pt & 1/2's of salsa... We have been running our dehydrator non stop with jalepenos/yellow peppers and taters!! lol

Id come help ya with beans.. but you prob are to far away ( as it is with most in KY!! ) lol


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

giraffe_baby said:


> You know KYMAMA, You can cold pack the beans and makes it so much faster!! But, I did 100 pts last yr and have 50 plus left so I just planted 1 row of beans and cuz of heat havent gotten ONE BEAN!! Thank goodness for bumper crop last yr... I have already done 48 qts 10 pts pickles and have OFFICALLY stopped them.. We have cucumbers out our ears but supplying the neighborhood!! LOL.. My tomatoes/romas have started in small batches. I have also done 15 pts and 9 pt & 1/2's of salsa... We have been running our dehydrator non stop with jalepenos/yellow peppers and taters!! lol
> 
> Id come help ya with beans.. but you prob are to far away ( as it is with most in KY!! ) lol


I do raw pack them, it's been going pretty fast when life gets out of my way and lets me can. I saw a recipe for frozen cukes in a book I bought yesterday. I can post it if you would like to save more cukes. I looked at the tomatoes yesterday, but couldn't bring myself to bring more into the house, same with the cukes. I just don't have the time right now to think about them. Hopefully they will last until I can get these beans done. 

I'm in Central Kentucky so I can't be that far from you if want to help. lol

WARNING RANT AHEAD: I just need to say I am kinda aggravated right now. I had to recall some of my jars from the family so I would have enough to finish. None of my cases or rings came back with the jars. I don't know how I am going to store them without the boxes to stack. :grumble:


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Check with the grocery store/bar/convenience store and see if they have any of the cardboard flats sodas/pops and beer come in.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i just use a damp rag to desilk corn seems to work good for me. hope this helps


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I tell my family when they get gifts of my homecanned goodies. If you don't bring back the jar, you don't get more. Seems to bring them back really well


----------



## GabbyG (Jul 29, 2011)

KyMama said:


> On Monday I canned 26 pints of dill pickles. I probably have enough cukes to can 26 more, but my basement is now filled with beans. Half of my family's beans are ready so I will start canning them tomorrow. Is it okay to say I hate canning beans? Last year I ended up with 184 quarts so it is going to be a long couple of weeks. Somewhere in between the beans I need to do more pickles. Oh, and of course my Romas are ripening. I'm dehydrating them so I guess I will be able to do them at the same time as the beans and pickles. Wish me luck...


KyMama, oh goodness it seems like you are up to your eyeballs in canning. Do you dehydrate a lot of fruits and veggies? Saw this on a gardenweb forum... CHECK THIS OUT!!!

www.thegalleysink.com and this...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...46033161.23725.137378962940356&type=1&theater


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

KYMama, just call your family members once goods have been canned. Tell them to come and get their canned food. When they walk in and see hundreds of jars lining your counters, table, floor, etc., they will realize how important the cases were.

If it turns out that they have destroyed the cases, I have purchased some from whoever it was that took over Ball Corp in Muncie. They were quite pricey, but worth it when needed. The same box would work for wide or regular jars. Boxes must be purchased by the case (think it was a dozen), and pts/qts cannot be mixed. Must purchase a full case of each if you also need boxes for pts.

In the meantime, call them and ask for rings, lids...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

9 Quarts of San Marzono Tomatoes!!
And PLENTY more where those came from!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Gladrags said:


> Now that it's so freakin' hot, the tomatoes are ripening at a fast pace.


Ain't that the truth? I have frozen so many that all 3 freezers are full, and canned 28qt so far. And it is too hot to can right now.
I think I am going to just buy another small freezer to freeze things while it is so hot, then can meat this fall when it is cooler and the meat is all ready. I will just hold the potatoes as long as possible then can what is left in Jan/Feb or whenever they sprout.
So far zucchinis, onions, peaches, beans, peas, and tomatoes have been plentiful. Plus cabbage and strawberries were Ok too. We've been talking about pulling out the garden and cleaning it up except for the brussel sprouts and a few tomato plants. It's so hot, and many plants are dying anyway.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

So far I have only canned 2 quarts of tomatoes, 10 quarts of applesauce and 7 quarts of dill pickles. My tomatoes are puny this year. The green beans are just starting to look healthy and are perking up with hand-watering. My husband's idea of watering the garden is to aim a sprinkler at it... very hit or miss. I am only getting about a handful of green beans a day. Surely it will pick up.... finger's crossed.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Rockytopsis said:


> I would be interested if it works, keep us posted on it.
> 
> Nancy


:goodjob:

I finally got one of the desilkers and was able to use it on some fresh corn this past weekend. I love it! You just run it up and down the corn a couple of times and your done. 

I haven't used to cutter yet, will let y'all know when I start canning this weekend.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I got the call today saying that the corn is ready. I am so unready for corn right now, I'm still working on all my tomato products. And the dehydrator is taking almost 2 days for my roma tomatoes. I also had one of my trays break into pieces. :hair 

My plan for tomorrow is to get everyone up and ready as soon as I get DH out the door. Me and the boys will run to the grocery, and then I will have to rush back and start my tomatoes. I have decided to use the roma maters for tomato sauce and the misc tomatoes for salsa. Hopefully I have most of the salsa done before my corn gets here. At least it is being delivered by my dad, and I don't have to drive 45 min both ways to get it. 

Oh crap, I just remembered that the peaches will be ready any day now. I've got to remember how good all this food will taste in the middle of winter. I need a motto to hang in the kitchen to remind me. :grin:

Quick question...about how many ears of corn does it take for a quart jar? I can have as many ears as I need, but I have no clue how much to ask for. 

TIA


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

This canned up so pretty I just had to share a pic with everyone.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

What's in there? You can't just post a pic of something called banana split in a jar and leave use hanging. lol


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

KyMama said:


> What's in there? You can't just post a pic of something called banana split in a jar and leave use hanging. lol


haha sorry :grin:

I got the recipe from here: http://chickensintheroad.com/cooking/banana-split-in-a-jar/

I did add pectin so I could use it on toast, but my daughter heated up a bit and used it to dip apple slices in. 

2 cups mashed bananas
1/2 cup lemon juice
2 cups crushed strawberries
1 1/2 cups crushed pineapple
1 cup halved maraschino cherries
1 package powdered pectin
5 cups sugar
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
optional: 1/2 cup banana rum (or dark rum)

I didn't add walnuts as my daughter has an allergy to them.


----------

